

Just a Reminder: Google Reader will not be available after July 1, 2013 - wslh
http://keepgooglereader.com/

======
rachelbythebay
Oh dear. From the site:

>> If Google won't keep Google Reader alive, then lets get them to open source
the code and we will run it ourselves! Who is with me?

It would be a heck of a thing if they open sourced Bigtable and {secret sauce
flavor B} and GFS and Chubby and {S} to make that work. Of course, they'd
probably also need {G} so people could log in and {K} to store all of the
preference data. That would probably then force opening {C} and {S_2} too.

I once tried to get some takers to open-source {secret sauce flavor S}. I had
a standing offer to deliver stacks of pizzas and appropriate refreshments to
any team who wanted to take it on as a weekend hack project. By that, I meant
I'd pay for it, drive out and pick it up, and deliver it and generally be
helpful. I'd even sit down and bash out some code if they wanted. Otherwise
I'd just worry about removing cognitive load so they could get their work
done.

It never happened. Some would say it's because {S} is too closely tied to {L}.
I'd say it's because everything is too closely tied to everything else. Little
short of a purposeful rewrite to be lean and mean would do it, and who has
time for that?

Oh, if only I could share the picture of the whiteboard showing how all of
this connected. Spaghetti wishes it could be that complicated.

